# Separated and feeling guilty



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I am on day 2 of separation with my H, yet I feel guilty.

It feels like and addiction, like when you want that cigarette when your trying to quit smoking...

I think I am seeing how controlling he was over me,, I had to call him, or he would call me all through the day so he knew what I was doing.. 

He calls my daughter to see how (what) I'm doing. 

I'm thinking of calling my counselor. I just don't know if it just takes time,,,or if I need to hear from someone that I'm doing the right thing?? 

I know this is what I needed to do,, yet I feel guilty for hurting him and upsetting him. 

Is it the fact that I have always had him to tell me how my day is supposed to go, what kind of mood I'm supposed to be in? He made me that dependent on him??


----------



## abetterme (Mar 8, 2012)

Hard love tactic. Have you wrote him a letter stating how you feel about his controlling behavior?


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

abetterme said:


> Hard love tactic. Have you wrote him a letter stating how you feel about his controlling behavior?



Not yet, got in big argument today when he has already decided to split the checking account because he's afraid I'm going to "clean him out".... ( would of done it by now if I was going to)

He said I'm just waiting on him to pay off my bills before I actually tell him I want to divorce.... 

Thinks that I'm only staying with him for his money... what an A**.


----------

